# Forex basics?



## Treasurer (19 April 2006)

Hello all,

Recently i've decided to start trading in stocks. I'm only 21 but already own a decnet property porfolio and looking at something at something different.

Interested in trading currencies can someone here give us a quick lowdown on what it is and how its done. All i really know is that its a High risk venture.

Cheers.


----------



## Strw23 (19 April 2006)

*Re: FOREX?*

Treasurer, here is a PDF put out by FMS and Sonray. Once you get past the first few pages of company details the rest gives an explanation and history of FX. Hope it helps.

Scott


----------

